
Show HN: SucheBilder – Find a perfect photo for your work - marcionitao
https://marcionitao.github.io/SucheBilder/
======
mieseratte
I searched for "Wu-Tang" and got nothing back, so either it is taking a long
time, found no results, or knows not to fuck with Wu-Tang. Either way, should
provide some feedback so the user isn't left in the dark.

------
cabalamat
I typed "cat" and the top result was a cloud looking like a percent sign.

I'm not sure whether that was intentional, or what this is supposed to do.

~~~
sogen
Maybe its abstract art

------
Faaak
Searched for "generator", got:
[https://pixabay.com/get/eb31b50d2df2043ed95c4518b7494f90e374...](https://pixabay.com/get/eb31b50d2df2043ed95c4518b7494f90e374e1dd04b014409df1c07ca2ecb1_640.jpg)

Needs a bit more work ;-)

------
giarc
Looks like it adds never ending scroll to Pixabay.com

------
dsr_
"tiger" \-- yup, tigers. "dog" \-- more pictures of tigers. "friday" \-- more
tigers, plus a housecat.

Verdict: needs more work.

